# What kind of gas mileage you're getting?



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Please specific it : Auto/5-Speed
I'm considering a Rabbit to replace my MKIV 1.8T Golf. I've read some posts and talked about the gas mileage on a Rabbit isn't that great. I'm just curious, what's the realistic gas mileage you all Rabbit owners are getting right now?

Thanks


----------



## Muchogranderobot (Aug 31, 2006)

i live in orlando florida and the traffic is getting ridiculous here. theres alot of stop go. I also like to have fun with my rabbit (just get so excited everytime i get in it) so i punch it probably 50% of the time. to answer your question i generally get between 20-22mpg (pretty much all city driving) when i took a road trip i was getting between 27-30mpg highway.
oh yea, 5-Speed manual. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irvinerabbit07 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (Muchogranderobot)*

yea i got a 5 speed manual on my Rabbit and I've been dissapointed in the gas mileage but I guess thats due to the fact that I live in southern california where the traffic is pretty bad and I tend to drive very spirited if you know what i mean
but if you get the manual and u shift early and never overrev you should get pretty good gas mileage
the worst mpg that I've had on one tank was about 17 but that was like the 2nd tank right when i was learning to drive the manual now im getting more like 20


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (irvinerabbit07)*

Wow that's bad. how many miles are on your car?
I have just under 8k miles on mine and when its not freezing cold and i keep the rpm under 3k i get high twenties to 30 around town. On the highway i get 30-33.
It's really all about how you drive though
oh yah, its a 5-speed


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

24MPG on 60% spirited city driving because I can. and 40% bumper to bumper traffic.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

24MPG....is that like 530Km for a tank?!


----------



## irvinerabbit07 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (ahson)*

yea i get pretty bad milage i think cuz i push it even right after cold starts and i only got like 1100 miles on it so its not really worn in yet
i love the car though and can't wait to put an intake an exhaust on it


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

6-speed Auto
I get about 25-27 mpg. Usually over 325 miles per tank. I have about 60% city driving and 40% highway driving.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (Blacked2.5s)*

that's like 520km per tank, pretty good!


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm in the 24-26 city mpg, normally somewhat spirited driving. Last roadtrip was 29, wasn't happy about that, gotta get her to break into the 30's like my old firebird does.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (Blacked2.5s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacked2.5s* »_6-speed Auto
I get about 25-27 mpg. Usually over 325 miles per tank. I have about 60% city driving and 40% highway driving.

I do about this. I havn't calculated lately, but I consistently get over 325 miles on a tank of gas. 
I averaged over 30 on my trip from SC to TX. That was with the speedo that was reading 10% high, so the whole time I was doing 65 mph. I drive a litte faster than that on a day to day basis


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

5spd. approx 300 miles per tank...spirited city driving and 80mph highway driving.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

21-22 in town (20% freeway, 80% town streets, very little city streets). This recent cold weather has really hit mileage, though.
26-27 on trip doing 80-85 (for the most part)
Observations:
I don't TRY to drive the car hard, but it's really hard to nurse the throttle as power comes on so smooth and quick.
I expect 30-32 is possible if I stayed at 55-65 on highway and didn't speed up to pass so often (to keep from getting boxed in) which is probably closer to the way the car is driven to certify sticker mileage.
I really, REALLY wish it had a six-speed OD. The engine is so torque-y it should easily hold 80-85 with RPM around 2500 even on hills, and that's bound to improve mileage.
But if you did that with the 5 speed then RPM at 55-65 would probably be too low in 5th so you'd cruise in 4th so why the 5th gear so you need a more expensive 6 speed so now I guess I know why they don't.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

I dunno about MPG but I reset the trip computer everytime i refill and I get on average 360miles per tank. I drive conservitaly (sp?) and its a 5speed. all i have is exhaust.


----------



## V-Unit (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

I drive my car hard in in the city so its normally about 50 litres for 400 or so kms on average. most of my driving is highway tho and i drive about 130kmh and average about 28 mpg. thats with the 5-speed. anyway the speedo isnt out 10% its out 5kmh across all speeds. at least on mine it is, i checked it with a GPS.


----------



## Morose (Feb 3, 2007)

I've got about 500mi. on my rabbit 5speed, and i'm getting right around 26-28mpg. Most of the driving i do is short highway driving and some lightly congested city driving....unless i go to the strip


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

I get about 24-25mpg in mixed driving when the weather is warm (50°F/10°C or higher). These past few weeks when it has been quite cold (morning lows around 0°F/-17°C and daytime highs around 20°F/-7°C) and I've been getting around 20-21mpg doing the same driving.
Oh yeah and I have a Jetta which might be slightly heavier than the Rabbit and the 6 speed auto.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

5 speed doing mostly city driving and I go about 290 miles then stop to fill up. Our gas in Louisville has a ton of additives and sucks.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rare)*

I get about 26-27 MPG with 80% city and 20% hwy and I drive like a retard half the time. I use 94 octane and have only 3800kms on it.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I get about 26-27 MPG with 80% city and 20% hwy and I drive like a retard half the time. I use 94 octane and have only 3800kms on it.

That's what I'm doing too, 80/20 and I aint getting 26-27, more like 22. It has been cold here I guess.







Maybe it's more like 90/10. And even then I'm only on the hwy for short 10 mile stretches I guess. We'll see when it gets broken in a little more and warmer weather comes.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_5 speed doing mostly city driving and I go about 290 miles then stop to fill up. Our gas in Louisville has a ton of additives and sucks.

Some additives like detergents are good. I always use TopTier gas in my car http://www.toptiergas.com I was there briefly last summer and I noticed they were switching over from MTBE to Ethanol. The MTBE generally works well with every engine, but unfortunately it has some environmental concerns. Hence the switchover to EtOH. The EtOH should be fine as long as it doesn't sit and collect water, it will just make your mileage go down slightly.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Eh...if I baby it, I'd say I get around 25 city and 32 highway.
I'm not too sure though, because I mix-drive to work. I take city streets to the parkway, back to city streets. I think doing this, the highest I've gotten was about 32MPG on a 45min trip.
I have the auto tiptronic, and I usually shift it myself, rather than letting the auto shift through gears too late.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
Some additives like detergents are good.

Ours are for emissions. We get the 3rd most watered down mixture they make. Reformulated junk. When I travel and get gas someplace else I get much better mileage.


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I get about 26-27 MPG with 80% city and 20% hwy and I drive like a retard half the time. I use 94 octane and have only 3800kms on it.

No idea how your mileage is that good man.
I've got the 6spd auto and the best I've ever done is 23mpg. With mixed driving I'm always averaging 19-20. I guess the morning and evening stop/go with the uberacceleration now and again doesn't help but maybe it will get better.
It's a far cry from my 1.6L Corolla's 37mpg.







I'm at 5500km.


----------



## whitehare (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (Kojach)*

5-sp average 23-25mpg 50-50 mix hwy/city but hwy is usually 75-85mph. I drive with "spirit". 3,700 miles on my bunny


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (whitehare)*

I just took the car down to Seattle the other day, pure highway, I got 600 kms out of a tank. In the city/normal driving to work, I get about 430. Car has 1800 kms on it now, and about 1100 before heading to Seattle. Car is a 5 speed. 


_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 7:07 PM 2-25-2007_


----------



## NewNann (May 4, 2006)

*Rabbit Mileage*

Here is something I put together on my Rabbits mileage until now. 6spd auto, 2 door, 205 55 16" Goodyear Eagle Ultra Grip. Its my girlfriends daily driver and I would break it down to say 85% highway/suburban open road 15% city stop & go. I know she's got a bit of a led foot and always drives in D. When I drive its always in Tip mode, and I really don't beat on it too hard that often if at all. I'm planning my 5000 mile oil change soon, from then on I'm going to run Ultra 93 and see if I can stretch this thing to 30+ MPG


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Rabbit Mileage (NewNann)*

I like how you just proved that a higher octane increases MPG. Not saying that justifies it's use in an 87 car, but it does nullify the point some were trying to make saying it's a mere coincidence.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit Mileage (@[email protected])*

You know what I've always wondered...
Is Mid-grade gas it's own product delivered seperately and stored in a seperate tank, or is it blended at the point of sale from regular and premium? I'd probably use it more if I knew, I just don't like the idea that if it's by itself, very few people use it so it's sitting around forever. Regular and premium have much more turnover. Stale gas=bad.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit Mileage (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I like how you just proved that a higher octane increases MPG. Not saying that justifies it's use in an 87 car, but it does nullify the point some were trying to make saying it's a mere coincidence.









I don't think he proved anything such thing! One of his worst MPG figures, 24.56 MPG, came with premium at 3170 miles. One of his better MPG figures came with regular... 26.65 at 2501. 
His 28.31 figure REALLY sticks out... even among the other premium figures... as does that 21.32 UNL figure. The 28.31 could be a nice long freeway drive while the 21.32 (a misnomer I assume is regular as all grades are unleaded) could have more cold starts or idling to warm up (He's from NY... really cold up there and the recent cold has killed my mileage here in PA). 
In statistics those are called "outliers" and might should be thrown out in analysis, especially if you can assign cause. That leaves the remaining figures, which are better grouped. 
In other words: you can't cherry pick two data points and expect that to prove anything except that you can... cherry pick data points








And then... I'm not sure how his chart is constructed... it could be read that the gas mileage he gets for a fill-up is the row FOLLOWING the fillup... so when he filled up with UNL at 3437 miles, that tank got 28.31 MPG


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit Mileage (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_You know what I've always wondered...
Is Mid-grade gas it's own product delivered seperately and stored in a seperate tank, or is it blended at the point of sale from regular and premium? I'd probably use it more if I knew, I just don't like the idea that if it's by itself, very few people use it so it's sitting around forever. Regular and premium have much more turnover. Stale gas=bad.

I think it depends... a lot... on market and distributor. Where I lived (El Paso) before moving here all gasoline came from the same refinery. Tank trucks were divided into two grades...premium and regular which as 84 octane. At the distribution center (where the tank trucks filled up) they would dump in proprietary additive packages... trucks destined for Chevron stations would get the Techroline additives dumped in at that point.
The tank trucks CAN blend the gas (from their 84 grade and... 91 grade I assume, the highest we got in El Paso) into the station's tanks, but the distributor could also blend into the truck's tanks. I wouldn't think it wise for the station to blend 'cause they don't know exactly what they got and don't have the smarts to concoct the correct blend solution.
I really don't think you have to worry about stale gas in today's market with such high inventory turnover. That was an old worry, back before law required better station tanks (to eliminate ground seepage and evaporation) and seasonal formulations for pollution control (also required by law).
What is far more reasonable to be concerned about is that the blend was correct... I've read the pump octane rating is, at best, guidance. The actual octane rating can vary several points from the pump's label, and can vary day-day for the same station as the tank trucks blend into the station tanks. Luckily, stock passenger car engines are very tolerant of octane needs! Those with mods and chips may have much greater reason for worry as they've sucked up the margin the engineer's allowed for! 


_Modified by BuddyWh at 8:07 AM 2-26-2007_


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a chart kind of like that in my car. I keep a record of the exact gas mileage have been getting (all 87 octane) and I would say the average so far would be 415kms per tank. 80% city driving


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_I have a chart kind of like that in my car. I keep a record of the exact gas mileage have been getting (all 87 octane) and I would say the average so far would be 415kms per tank. 80% city driving

Exactly what 90% of the others who drive 80% get. So it's not like we are all retards when it comes to driving, it's just that's what we'll get. After oil change though i've seen people's go past 500km tank.


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Maybe my gas mileage will get better once the summer hits and I don't have the heater + heated seats going full blast. And I lose the winter tires.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kojach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kojach* »_Maybe my gas mileage will get better once the summer hits and I don't have the heater + heated seats going full blast. And I lose the winter tires.

LMAO. I run the car at setting #4 and heated at 3 all the time also. It's been very cold here for the majority of the time, I bet that drains a lot in terms of gas and whatnot. Anyone else thinks this car doesn't make as much heat as you'd like?
My MKII got so hot to the point i'd have to crank a window.


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

I get about 21-22 mpg. My Rabbit has 3000miles and is a 5 speed, after the first oil change I heard it gets better. 


_Modified by Scratchmaster_J at 7:12 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## NewNann (May 4, 2006)

I agree the heat is lacking, it seems the car doesn't get warm enough for me until I'm almost to my destination. Makes me wonder.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit Mileage (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
What is far more reasonable to be concerned about is that the blend was correct... I've read the pump octane rating is, at best, guidance. The actual octane rating can vary several points from the pump's label, and can vary day-day for the same station as the tank trucks blend into the station tanks. Luckily, stock passenger car engines are very tolerant of octane needs! Those with mods and chips may have much greater reason for worry as they've sucked up the margin the engineer's allowed for! 


This is true only in certain states (such as Ohio) where there is no fuel quality law. Most states have people who go out and take samples and test to be sure the octane it says is the octane you are getting. Hopefully we'll get that here soon, I've heard rumors that they are going to implement it. 
Anyway, thanks for the info on the blending. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## White Wabbit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

Was in Wolfsburg last month and went through "economy training" in a 2.0 diesel golf 6speed manual. 
The instructor had me drive the way I normally drive (shifts @ 3K-4K) and then again on the same route while never going above 2K. He instructed me to shift skipping 2nd and 4th gear We got a 17% difference in mileage with 4 people in the car!!!!!!
Very enlightning. With the price of gas in europe driving that way really makes sense. 
BORING THOUGH


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (White Wabbit)*

Very interesting! Will try it on mine sometimes later.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (White Wabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White Wabbit* »_.... never going above 2K. He instructed me to shift skipping 2nd and 4th gear 
BORING THOUGH 

I've been trying it in my 2.5l 5spd... it's very hard to do it and I can tell you, the cars behind me just pile up and get very pi$$ed. Especially when accelerating from stoplights on a boulevard, neighborhood streets are OK 
I have to note, the shift points given are for a TDI. While the 2.5l is certainly capable of operating between 1K and 2K, I have to imagine the optimum range is a little higher and wider: maybe 1.5K to 3K??


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (White Wabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White Wabbit* »_Was in Wolfsburg last month and went through "economy training" in a 2.0 diesel golf 6speed manual. 
The instructor had me drive the way I normally drive (shifts @ 3K-4K) and then again on the same route while never going above 2K. He *instructed me to shift skipping 2nd and 4th gear *We got a 17% difference in mileage with 4 people in the car!!!!!!
Very enlightning. With the price of gas in europe driving that way really makes sense. 
BORING THOUGH 

Wow, and I used to think my GF's father was a weirdo for doing that.


----------



## lightning hopper (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

Hi!, I own a 2006 Rabbit 4-door with a 5-speed manual.My car has a GIAC prototype chip/reflashed ecu and a Techtonics exhaust.Otherwise the car is stock and I get 34m.p.g. on the highway with my foot off the pedal.Combined driving(cty/hwy)is a realistic 27m.p.g. Lightning Hopper


----------



## lightning hopper (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (Scratchmaster_J)*

It will get better after your Rabbit's engine is fully broken-in,after 5000 miles and the Castrol synthetic oil change.I also only use 92 octane gas.My 2006 w/5-spd. and slight mods yields 27-34 miles per gallon.


----------



## b2m_vw (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (lightning hopper)*

It just keeps getting better. I filled up the other day and it came out to a hare under 29mpg







100% city driving. It came out to 381 miles on 13.2 gal. 5spd and 8000 miles on the car and have always put regular in it.


_Modified by b2m_vw at 7:50 AM 3-5-2007_


----------



## kancharlaraj (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

Have close to 600 miles on my car. I drive an automatic and I don't have a lead foot (atleast I like to believe that)
The first tank was around 21 (mostly city driving in NY)
The second was close to 24 (70% Hway 30% city)
The third tank was a little over 20 (mostly city in Jersey and NY)


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

i get in the teens for city
i get nearly 30 for highway.
i live in cali where the commutes are long. so it takes a while for the mileage to get up to 30.
cheers


----------



## Turbo311 (Apr 9, 2005)

I'll bet that the biggest factor is how you drive over anything else. If you shift under 3k rpm and/or skip gears (if you have a manual) and obey speed limits you will get improvement in fuel economy. If you have an auto just pay attention to speed and throttle input (or use the tiptronic) and that 6spd auto will shift at low rpm's and you'll get the same results. I've experimented with this in my Si and it has made a difference, but this is hard to do when all the torque is over 6k rpm, and when the cams are doing high lift fuel economy is out the window anyway. So it should be way easy for you guys.
Once the new diesels are out then the Rabbit will reap the benefits of ridiculously awesome city milage.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo311)*

The car sucks balls in the city really... If you drive any bit spirited you will pay for it with an early visit to the pumps, but what boggles me is how it's night and day with city and hwy.








In city I average 400-425km a tank
On roadtrips at hwy speeds I average 700km+


----------



## Turbo311 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

It is interesting no doubt... the 2.5L shouldn't exist as far as I'm concerned. When described as the "ultimate fence sitter" they aren't kidding. We should have the one of the non-turbo FSI motors instead like the EU has. I want the new BlueTDI in the 2008 Rabbit but I can't wait for it. So I guess I'll buy a 2.5 now and get the BlueTDI version when available.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Turbo311)*

I agree this car blows for mileage in the city, I get about 420 to a tank, my older Civic used to get 540 and the tank was 2.5 gallons smaller. Mind you, the Civic has 15" light wheels, when it had heavy 18's it got about 480. The Rabbit has 19's. On the highway though, they're within 30 kms of each other. 

Weird.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo311)*

No thank you. The non turbo FSI motor has been proven to be extreamly noisey (in a bad way) and even though it has 10 more HP we have more TQ. It's been described as unenjoyable and gutless throughout most of the RPM range. I agree, it looks good on paper and get good mileage...but. The potential in power is higher in this motor as well. If VW was smart they would have given FSI to the 2.5l and we would have A. More Power, and B. Better MPG. But that would be the right move right? and don't forget, we'd be nullifying the whole point in buying a GTi if we got comparable mileage and "almost there" power for 7k less.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (lightning hopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lightning hopper* »_Hi!, I own a 2006 Rabbit 4-door with a 5-speed manual.My car has a *GIAC prototype chip/reflashed ecu* and a Techtonics exhaust.Otherwise the car is stock and I get 34m.p.g. on the highway with my foot off the pedal.Combined driving(cty/hwy)is a realistic 27m.p.g. Lightning Hopper


i guess most people missed that or maybe i wasn't aware of it


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (Erik04gti)*

just finished a tank and hit 27.5mpg, with a 60/40 split hiway/local. It has been cold this past week averaging about 10*F. only mod is hamemade intake. 5 sp manual


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (whatsyourbeef)*

Prior to 10k I was averaging around 23 MPG.
10k-15k it went up to about 25 MPG
15k - current. My car has been averaging 26-28 MPG. My mileage was right at a steady 28 with my mixed 60/40 mixed commute at slower speeds. Now that I am at 90 hwy/10 city with the highway speed being at 80-95 MPH my mileage has dropped down to right around 26 MPG. This is not bad considering 90% of my drive is at 80-90 MPH.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (pezzy84)*

*WOW:* It has been -15 to - 30 Celcius here since I bought my car in Dec. This week however it has been +14 Celcius. I have been trying a new method of "Granny Driving", shifting at 2,000rpms, thats right, 5th gear going 60km/h








Anyways, the results are wicked nasty.
*All 100% City Driving*
*Previous Average:* 425km/tank
*This week's Tank:* *575km/tank
*100% Hwy Roadtrip*
*Average:* *740km/tank
_*I filled her up when the light came on. Using 87 Octane._
*Note:* RoadTrip mileage was achieved using Cruise Control at 110km/h @ 2800rpm in 5th with no stops.
It just goes to show that if you drive really disiplined and keep the RPM's low, you'll get great mileage. This is now why we see some with good MPG and some with poor, it's all in your driving style people.


----------



## whitehare (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

23-25mpg with 5-sp with stock 16" Alloys. 50/50 city/highway. Highway is 70 to 90mph. My driving style is varies from "grandma like" to "spirited" 50/50







. Just did 5,000 mile oil change and hopeing for an improvement









Temp 75-85 


_Modified by whitehare at 8:51 PM 3-15-2007_


----------



## Frostman8 (Mar 18, 2007)

First time here! I enjoy every minute in my Bunny! At the end of my civic dx lease I moved over to VW for the Rabbit 2.5. I have sacrificed some gas mileage, but replaced it with a real joy of driving! I absolutely love the mid-range thrust that the Rabbit has for such an economical car. Anyway, first tank I got 19 mpg. 2nd tank 23 mpg. Third tank about 23 mpg again. stock (so far) auto, 4 dr. Mostly city driving. I only work about 15km (9.5 miles) away from home. Periodic highway mileage for meetings etc.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

6speed Auto
worst case: 18mpg in city and bad traffic
average city: 20-23mpg
mixed city and hwy: 23-25mpg (more city)
mixed city and hwy: 24-27mpg (more hwy)
mostly highway: 28mpg recorded... but i was going pretty fast and downshifting to 4th and 5th to overtake and have fun


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

5sp manual
2007 2dr rabbit 2.5l
-i get *27-32mpg* (depends on if i use cruise or not) 
-keep my revs around 3-3.5
-usually do around 60-65mph country roads/70-75 on highway (usually have cruise on though)
-car has almost 2k on it
-regular (87) gas.

_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 11:46 AM 5-27-2007_


_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 11:49 AM 5-27-2007_


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

Im in Phoenix, I do mostly street driving and on occasion the trip back home to LA, With a full tank of gas, to when the gas light comes on, im getting about 350-380 a tank. on a 16 gallion tank thats 21-23 MPG


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

last weekend i got 31mpg. 89octain(shell) 90%highway(nothing past 80mph) 10%city. it was about 300miles round trip


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (thedriver)*

im getting the worse gas mileage now because of stupid traffic (and traffic lights) *20-23mpg*
now im starting to only travel durings times of the day/night when traffic is low.


_Modified by mujjuman at 12:42 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Im getting around 24 mpg, I drive 50/50 highway vs city. On the highway and cruesing Im in "Drive," coming off the highway, at stop lights/signs and in the city Im in "Sport" mode.


----------



## randomusername (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm averaging 21.99 mpg after 7265 miles with at least 3/4 city driving on my 6spd tip Jetta. I recently hit 28.52 and 31.07 mpg on near 100% hwy tanks. Those (31.07 and 28.52) are my highest and third marks with this car.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (randomusername)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randomusername* »_I'm averaging 21.99 mpg after 7265 miles with at least 3/4 city driving on my 6spd tip Jetta. I recently hit 28.52 and 31.07 mpg on near 100% hwy tanks. Those (31.07 and 28.52) are my highest and third marks with this car. 

x2. i recently hit 28mpg and that was my highest... but it wasnt all highway though. it was 3/4 highway and some city. i was going between 60-80 (average closer to 80) on the highway. my city driving was continuous stop and go as soo as i hit around 35-40 mph.
oh btw on the highway i hit triple digits a few times and cruised at 90 for a while (it was safe)


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I've been getting about 26 mpg average. Just did some highway driving. 65-70 mph and got 35.8. Thought this was good. But get 50+ mpg with the Golf TDI. On the highway.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (tagsvags)*

wow im getting the WORSE mileage this tank. too much traffic!! ahh!!!!


----------



## maxattack (May 4, 2006)

On 133 mile trip I averaged 31.2 MPG. That was about 110 highway miles, the rest stop and go. This is in a car with 1k on odometer.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

The 2.5 does quite well on the hwy. Too bad city has to suffer so much.


----------



## coloradogoose (Mar 13, 2007)

Just did a road trip. Got about 31-32 the whole way WITH the AC running most of the time and for the second half of it towing a small flatbed trailer. It was empty, but still weighed about 225 pounds. 
The mileage has been getting better and better lately. I noticed it right before my 10k service. Warmer weather? Whatever is doing it, I can't complain.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

I have a Jetta 5-speed and have a K&N drop in fliter and my city driving is up to 28 combined and I beat on the car pretty hard.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (debo0726)*

low 20s city 25 highway. the most ive ever gotten was 25 on a road trip. but i was driving 85-110. yeah it was on the autobahn so no speed limits of course........edit 5speed stick, 7 k miles, exhaust and ac running with unl gas


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Bob Weaver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bob Weaver* »_The 2.5 does quite well on the hwy. Too bad city has to suffer so much. 

i agree


----------



## GoatnBunny (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

I replied to this question on the other forum, asked by a GTI owner. Oops. 
about 27 MPG on 1st tank, mix of city & hwy. When on hwy, we set cruise at 70 - 72.
Tiptronic automatic trans too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (GoatnBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoatnBunny* »_I replied to this question on the other forum, asked by a GTI owner. Oops. 
about 27 MPG on 1st tank, mix of city & hwy. When on hwy, we set cruise at 70 - 72.
Tiptronic automatic trans too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









lucky!!!


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

cant remember if i replied to this once or not...think my high is 35mpg, all highway...average mixed driving is still around 25-27, which isn't tooooo bad considering i do some spirited driving myself. Think the 6 speed really aids in getting that fuel efficiency on the highway though.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

...lmao is my foot that heavy.. 
i used to get pretty good milage... now im getting 325-350 a tank with 89.I only use chevron i fill my tank w/about between 1/4 and empty, so im figuring m getting about 23-25MPG.....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (phrog23)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rideorsmurf (Jun 19, 2007)

lets See I get:
315 miles per tank
24 mpg
I live in NJ so it's mostly turnpike miles
I drive a 5spd have about 5400 miles I average about 75 - 80 mph on my bunny right now.


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

5 speed man,
Best i have gotten 31mpg averaging about 85 in 100 degree weather
In the city its about 20-24 depending on how i drive, which is hard not to rev it out with this new exhaust of mine


----------



## TimboAA (Sep 12, 2001)

350 miles to a tank is normal. If its below that its usually because of all city style driving. I think I've had a high of about 390 miles on a tank. I don't fill up until the gas light has just come on.
I think the lowest I got was 300 miles to a tank...I had fun with that ank of gas haha.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (TimboAA)*

lol lowest i had was like 230 on a tank.....


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

20-23 city
I have had a 200 mile tank. 
31 highway, one long trip highway 75-90, 120 sometimes. 
that was a 375 tank, and the fuel light didnt even turn on yet. 
5-speed


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_20-23 city
I have had a 200 mile tank. 
31 highway, one long trip highway 75-90, 120 sometimes. 
that was a 375 tank, and the fuel light didnt even turn on yet. 
5-speed 








how many miles on the odo?


----------



## Pete Puma (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I'm averaging about 28mpg.








07 Rabbit 2 door with Tiptronic and 16" wheels
Just getting broke in with about 1200 miles on it.
I drive mostly backroads in the country and ocassionally on the highway.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (RabbitcoreHXC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitcoreHXC* »_I'm averaging about 28mpg.








07 Rabbit 2 door with Tiptronic and 16" wheels
Just getting broke in with about 1200 miles on it.
I drive mostly backroads in the country and ocassionally on the highway.

nice
ever since i moved to Albany NY, ive been getting 16-18mpg. but i still get 28-30mpg on the highway


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

nothing below 29 since i got the car and it's mostly city driving.


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
nice
ever since i moved to Albany NY, ive been getting 16-18mpg. but i still get 28-30mpg on the highway


same here... it must be something about Albany, but when i go to school in st louis i only get like 10-17 since its mostly city driving. i dont... any ideas on why we are getting such ****ty MPG


----------



## Chirp08 (Jul 29, 2007)

25mpg, an easy 320-330 miles out of each tank. I drive however I feel like it, sometimes conservative, sometimes I'll take full advantage of the tiptronic. The automatic deffinately isn't as good as the manual millage wise.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Chirp08)*

Car only has 1100 miles on it so far, and I have been driving it, not babying it. I got 28mpg on my last tank. 365 miles to 13 gallons.
250 of those miles were highway though.
Not too bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zero2x_ (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

I get about an average of 550km (340miles) to 600km (370miles) before the light comes on, mostly highway to and from work with the cruise on at 120km/h (74mph).
I have had the car since late May and already up to 23000kms (14197miles). 
5 Speed, no mods (yet







)
JD


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

back then it was around 5k 
Now its 10.5K miles, and i am getting sick and tierd of the horible traffic fuel economy.















so if anyone wants a low mile stick 2.5l beetle, drop me an IM.
very funny thing is that my trip computer said 200miles today, and i was still half way through my tank.
























_Modified by 71DubBugBug at 9:32 PM 9-20-2007_


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re:*

I get around 22-24 MPG I drive my rabbit pretty hard average speed on the highway is 70-80 MPH. 70% Highway and 30% city. I have a little over 12000 miles


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Rabbitguy21)*

ive been getting around 21-24 mpg. I'm GIAC'd and drive like an ****** most the time.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rh3017)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rh3017* »_

same here... it must be something about Albany, but when i go to school in st louis i only get like 10-17 since its mostly city driving. i dont... any ideas on why we are getting such ****ty MPG

the engine's economy drastically decreases while accelerating, especially from a stop. it also decreases alot if you are cruising while your rpms are over 2400 revs/min.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

i dissagree about the above 2400 rpms.
i was doing 90-110 for a trip ot te dells and back, and gor 31mpg


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
the engine's economy drastically decreases while accelerating, especially from a stop. it also decreases alot if you are cruising while your rpms are over 2400 revs/min.


well that sucks cause the engine doesnt get much power untill then.... also i try to keep my car between 3K and 4K rpm so that could explain it... its just hurts to see the gas light come on after 225 miles.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_i dissagree about the above 2400 rpms.
i was doing 90-110 for a trip ot te dells and back, and gor 31mpg 

on one trip i averaged 90-110 as well and i got 24 mpg
i was the only thing in the car (ie, no luggage, extra passengers)


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

your car weighs more than mine to begin with. plus we have very different trannys. 
no, my car had me in it, and a truck full of big bags. 
it could be that you were constantly accelerating and decelerating. i got lucky and was going a constant speed the entire trip.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

yes, weight is probably part of the issue. and yes, i was accelerating and decelerating as well.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

also, if your AC was on or not, and the temp that it was outside can all play a role, i think. do you drive an automatic? or a manual?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

i have the Auto








but i get great mileage when i drive 60-80mph


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Tip Baby! Cruising 70mph @ 2350rpm is nice.


----------



## B.C.R (Oct 25, 2004)

6 speed Auto
15 - 20mpg in the city


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (B.C.R)*

you must enjoy shifting above 5k rpms


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (xbr80bx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xbr80bx* »_Tip Baby! Cruising 70mph @ 2350rpm is nice. 

hell yeah!
nice pic in your sig btw

_Quote, originally posted by *B.C.R* »_6 speed Auto
15 - 20mpg in the city









i dont even care about city mpg anymore.... its the hwy i worry about now lol.
i shift at 2krpm most of the time to conserve gas, but now i just do whatever in the city.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

chip and intake i got 25mpg my last tank, i tried staying out of it and driving grandma like, but it was mostly city driving
g/f's auto was averaging 34 mpg on the way to va beach a couple of months ago


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_chip and intake i got 25mpg my last tank, i tried staying out of it and driving grandma like, but it was mostly city driving
g/f's auto was averaging 34 mpg on the way to va beach a couple of months ago

what car does she have?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

06 jetta package 2 auto


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_06 jetta package 2 auto

oh cool... 34,mpg is really great! how fast were u guys driving on average?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

yes, the 6speed tiptronic auto is great for saving gas. my dad gets crzy miles out of his 05.5 2.5l auto. but its not nearly as fun to drive as a stick.


----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

Tank to tank, I'm getting between 31/25-27.8 MPG, using the trip-o-meter and the amount of fuel I put in at the next fill up. 
I'm not grandma'ing too much but I'm sure a few out-of-town trips and my now 85% highway driving are helping.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
oh cool... 34,mpg is really great! how fast were u guys driving on average?

it was pretty much optimal settings, no ac, was only about 70 or so, no traffic, flat flat road, and set the cruise at 60ish.... the MFD got all the way up to 37 at one point


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

I am almost afraid of admitting my mpg in fear of being flamed. I have a 06 value edition manual with 41k miles on it. I drive it 500 miles a week of highway and have seen an average 34 MPG. The more I drive this car the better has has been. I am really starting to enjoy this engine.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_
it was pretty much optimal settings, no ac, was only about 70 or so, no traffic, flat flat road, and set the cruise at 60ish.... the MFD got all the way up to 37 at one point

nice! the roads that i drive on, even the interstates, have lots of traffic.... cant even go constant 65-70mph. 

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccoracer* »_I am almost afraid of admitting my mpg in fear of being flamed. I have a 06 value edition manual with 41k miles on it. I drive it 500 miles a week of highway and have seen an average 34 MPG. The more I drive this car the better has has been. I am really starting to enjoy this engine. 

thats really nice!


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

my last rd trip 90% hiway @70+ was 32.5mpg. best I've gotten in 18K miles


----------



## tellum (Apr 3, 2005)

We average about 525km (~325 miles) before the gas light comes on.
This is on a 2007 Jetta 2.5L 6-speed tiptronic and about 80% city driving.


----------



## TimboAA (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: (tellum)*

my buddy put in 93 octane into my car for the hell of it and I pulled off just a hair over 421 miles before filling up. 
About 32mpg with 65-70% city style driving and highway speeds of about 75. Makes me wonder if you can get slightly better mpg with a higher octane....but an extra $2-3 a tank for premium for an extra 1-2mpg...barely makes it worth it.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (TimboAA)*

nice.
last trip i got 27mpg. hilly highway, speeds mostly 75, occasionally 80.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

5sp, get ~26mpg mixed. On the trip to h2o I averaged 29mpg, that's cruising and messing around at ~80mph. Worst tank was 27, best tank when we had to limp back cause of a hurting rocco, 34mpg.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Lately I have been getting great gas mileage. 
Auto - 27-28.5 mpg(city and high driving)


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (GtiGirl)*

06 Jetta 5spd. The best I've ever got was 31 mpg on the whole tank. I only run 93 octane in it and only go with name brand gas stations. And that 31 mpg tank was mostly highway criusing around 90+ mph. But on the norm I get around 300 to 350 to the tank. As where my old car was getting around 180 to the tank with a much bigger tank.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I got 25.5 on my first tank. 08 Rabbit 2dr 5spd. I've been driving like a granny though. 2.5k to 2.7k shifts. Still got over 600 miles till I finish breaking the motor in.


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_that's like 520km per tank, pretty good!

My last tank was 529kms when the gas light went on...
I average 25mpg... its decent...


----------



## bradleyland (Aug 25, 2002)

The trip computer in our new Jetta 2.5 6A is reporting around 17-18 MPG when my gf drives. I'm able to nurse it to 20 MPG around town, but man, I'm working for it. The car is only a week old. Will it improve, or should we get this to a dealer to have it checked out?
EDIT: I'm sure it's not because I'm driving it crazy. I manage 24-26 around town in my MkV GTI.


_Modified by bradleyland at 6:50 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Been through 3 full tanks so far. First I was able to accomplish 26.3 mpg. Second I got 24 mpg, last I averaged 22.8 mpg. My driving has been more aggressive on the last tank and a half as I got passed the 600 mile mark, which explains my lower mileage. To get the break in period done faster, I've been taking some big detours home from work on the nice days, usually around 50-60 miles and mostly back roads of 45-55mph. A quarter of that is city driving with lots of lights. Some highway mixed in no faster than 65mph.
To the person getting 31+ mpg going 90+ mph.... I really doubt it. I stuck the cruise control on for a flat surface at 75mph, and my MFD maxed out at 29mpg. Your mileage will only get worse the faster you drive. Plus I have a 6 spd auto.... You should be getting worse mileage with one less gear on the highway.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

My gas mileage has gotten much better now that my car has a good amount of miles on it (15k). If I spend most of my time on the highway I easily get 30+ (32 is my best to date), I get around 27mpg in mixed driving and about 24 strictly city.


----------



## Duchess (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Vash350z)*

Since installing the Evoair intake, I've been getting 28-30 mpg. Prior to that I was getting 25-26 mpg. I have an automatic with approximately 57,000 miles on it.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

5spd just turned 5000mi with first oil change. 20-23 mpg around town; 30-31mpg on the highway. If you can keep revs around 2000 rpm, better economy is achievable. Expect 15 mpg with rally style driving.


----------



## theskippur (Jun 26, 2000)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (snoeshoe)*

400+ miles so far. I struggle to get 20 in the city. I get 25 on the highway. My old 2.0T was much better.


----------



## 08 Laser (Feb 23, 2008)

We went from Austin to S. Padre Island with no stops at 75 mph and got 31 MPG. Not bad considering I was using cruise and A/C. Oh and I babied the throttle by not downshifting. The Jetta has enough power to get by in 6th.


----------



## NWNE (Apr 22, 2008)

the other day, I put 94 octane into my tank, and got 603 KM's out of that tank of gas.


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit Mileage (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
The tank trucks CAN blend the gas (from their 84 grade and... 91 grade I assume, the highest we got in El Paso) into the station's tanks, but the distributor could also blend into the truck's tanks. I wouldn't think it wise for the station to blend 'cause they don't know exactly what they got and don't have the smarts to concoct the correct blend solution.


A bit late into the topic, I don't know about everywhere, but I am an electrician and have helped construct a dozen or more gas stations here in the state of Florida. We have two (2) tanks, an 87 octane and a 93 octane. The mixing of mid grade is done by the pumps in the tanks underground. 7-11 even has 3 different mixes of mid grade. 
It's kind of funny all the myths about gasoline. It's true that all of the major companies have their own mixes of additives, and that they are added to the tanker, but the gasoline going into the tankers in our area, all comes from the same fuel depot. The Mobil trucks, the Exxon trucks and the homegrown Jiffy Mart truck all get the same fuel from the depot. The only difference is the additives that the truck drivers (or whoever) add.
All of the mixing and tank level data is recorded by a computer called a Veeder-Root system, which can then be monitered by the employees of the station.
So if you want to use mid grade, go for it. Don't worry about stale fuel. I would however make sure that it is actually going to help your engines performance before dishing out the extra dime though. But I guess that's another debate....










_Modified by Litneon at 10:02 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit Mileage (Litneon)*

i just got my first tank over 400 miles. Pretty excited about that one. I sit in traffic for almost all of my driving and I usually get around 340 - 360 to a tank.
with Revo software.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: Rabbit Mileage ([email protected])*

completely stock, i have no problems getting 400 miles per tank. managed to make it happen three times so far. regular city + highway (chicago traffic) driving. no complaints here.








EDIT: just rolled over 1500 miles.


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

I've been a getting a consistant 27mpg. Not bad.


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

I use to average 20 to 22mpg with hacked airbox & k&n filter. Just recently installed a cone filter, now I get 28.5mpg=400miles a tank. That's mixed driving city/highway. I'm shooting for 500 a tank. Which should put me in 35mpg range.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (DGOMDK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGOMDK* »_I use to average 20 to 22mpg with hacked airbox & k&n filter. Just recently installed a cone filter, now I get 28.5mpg=400miles a tank. That's mixed driving city/highway. I'm shooting for 500 a tank. Which should put me in 35mpg range.

You've probably got a better chance of getting 500 miles out of a tank if you put the factory intake back on.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

2008 Rabbit 2 Door manual trans. Overall I average around 25mpg. I drive 22 miles to and from work each day - and if I really really drive slow and easy - I can get about 31mpg on the way to work, and 29mpg on the way home. This morning I got 32.5mpg for the 22mile trip, mostly interstate. Driven like your grandpa - you can get great mileage. Drive it hard and it starts sucking down the gas. My overall average is lower due to the weekends or evenings when I might take a short trip and I don't focus on keeping my foot off the gas


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (shipo)*

Shipo
*You've probably got a better chance of getting 500 miles out of a tank if you put the factory intake back on.*








I'll go ahead and start







at you. What are you new at this? Don't be jealous.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (DGOMDK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGOMDK* »_I'll go ahead and start







at you. What are you new at this? Don't be jealous.

Jealous? Of someone who has no clue? No, sorry, not even remotely jealous.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

This is me:









Anyone care to take a few stabs at what's going on? Anyone have suggestions? I may try a few tanks of premium to see if that does anything worth it, and then equate if im making more MPG's then the additional money is worth...


----------



## blakedelgado (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

I have a 2008 Rabbit S and have it completly stock. As of now I am getting 24.6 mpg. The estimated mpg is 22, so I am doing a bit better. I dont drive too slow either, but I dont overwork the engine


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (blakedelgado)*

Went from 27mpg spirited (shift 4500rpm) with 15% town driving
To all highway and mellow shifting (3000rpm) 31-33mpg
Stock & 87 Oct, 15" steelies w/ Continentals, 4dr, and K&N air filter ODO=24,000 miles


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

seeing as i've got Sub-6,000 miles on my car, do yall suppose, mileage will get better as the engine breaks in?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

I just went on a 500 mile roadtrip in the rabbit (my longest journey yet) and I was very impressed with my results. Drove from Bay Area to San Luis Obispo down 101 and came back up on 1 and I was able to get 400 miles right as the gas light came on. Filled up and only 13.3 gallons went in so I probably could have made it to ~430. This was just about straight highway driving (probably 98%) but keep in mind highway 1 has a lot of hills and turns. I didn't accelerate hard on hills and drifted down. I'm happy I finally made it to the 400 club. Normally I get about 270-290 on a tank so this was a huge improvement.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

I get a pretty solid 300/tank... im wondering what's the issue...


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

My last tank of gas I averaged 29 mpg's. That's from fill up to fill up and a good mix of highway, stop n go, and backroads. And a few times running the car into the triple digits on RT.80.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I'm Getting around 31 mpg on the highway going 75-80 with c2 91 octane kit with an intake


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

I can get 32-34mpg all hwy if I go around 70mph
However, city driving with LOTS of stop and go and idling gives me about 20mpg in the summer and 18mpg in the winter (lots of frozen starts)
mix is around 24-26mpg which makes sense.








I'm happy with the mixed driving and the hwy driving, but i just wish my city mileage was better. i dnt drive my car in the city anymore because potholes are a total bitch and too much wear and tear on my baby


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Here's mine 


_Modified by the_humeister at 1:30 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

lol, WOW

nice site.
and also, great mileage!!! ur lowest was 30 lol


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

just filled up last night and i got 26 mpg from mixed driving.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

22 mpg on long trips ... cursing speed 90-115mph with bursts up to 135 on those huge downhill stretches. 25 city.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_22 mpg on long trips ... cursing speed 90-115mph with bursts up to 135 on those huge downhill stretches. 25 city.

haha nice, arizona hwys


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

In the jetta w. the 5spd I get about 25 mpg (on avg with some fast and some slow days) in the city but can easily get 30 on the highway and 32 if it's an easy long trip. i've seen 35mpg but that was cruising through the appellations... Hurray for high altitude


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just filled up...
25.4 mpgs!


----------



## sdub (Dec 7, 2007)

I get about 27-29mpg. I drive mostly highway though.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

does anyone use fuel treatments such as STP or octane boosters? if so how effective are they for you


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

'08 2-door stock Bunny, mostly highway and backroads driving, shifting between 2-3k, occasional fun, 26-30 MPG.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

normally calculate at every fill-up which is every could weeks, and haven't gotten below 30mpg all summer, typically average about 30-32 mpg. My commute is 25 miles one way, 24 of which is highway, i tend to cruise at 75-80 mph.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

Typically I get 30-32 hwy. Recently had the oil changed, topped off the tires at 38lbs to get rid of the TPMS light. Drove from Denver to Pueblo and got a record 39mpg! City mileage still stinks at 22.
Has anyone used either of these MPG-engine scan tools?: KIWI MPG or the Scan gauge 2 ?? They also record CEL codes.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_Has anyone used either of these MPG-engine scan tools?: KIWI MPG or the Scan gauge 2 ?? They also record CEL codes. 

I have a Scangauge 2. It's a pretty useful device. I use it to monitor average fuel economy, ignition timing, battery voltage, and engine load. It's also pretty useful as a CEL reader too. My wife's car threw a CEL and I could tell from the code what needed to be done.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

Humeister,
Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was leaning towards this unit (Scan Guage2). Can you say that it seems fairly accurate and are you able to reset the CEL?


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_Humeister,
Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was leaning towards this unit (Scan Guage2). Can you say that it seems fairly accurate and are you able to reset the CEL?

Yes, you can clear the CEL codes. Just make sure they don't come back, but you know that (like my wife's car where the CEL code said the engine's running lean and kept throwing the same code until some hoses were replaced).
With regard to fuel economy (instantaneous and average), you'll need to calibrate it for each fillup. Mine is under reporting fuel consumption by about 3.8%, so I set the offset accordingly.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

Excellent!







I'll most likely be ordering the SG2. I was always envious of the Passats and GTI's having the trip computer advantage so now I can have that and take care of the engine codes too.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

my mods are listed in my Sig, and my car is listed on the left. Wife drives it around with our very small children in the back. I have OEM roof bars currently installed and running steelies. Was running RS4 reps w/ Toyo Proxes FZ4s 18x8" and didnt see much of a loss in MPG. Added Carbonio intake and actually saw a gain in MPG. Had to put steelies back on ad without runnign the A/C too much netted much closer to 370+ miles per tank. Yes, my wife is very good at driving a manual. Just rolled over 40k last week, and runs like a champ. Couple drives to NC, back and forth to Dallas for about 6 months, and occasional trips to Austin and Houston. Did very well on the way down to Galveston right before Ike came through. got like 383 miles while tearing ass through morning rush hour, lol. 
Used to run Shell premium, but wound up costing too much for not sort of performance gain or mpg gain. its been 89 since last April, usually Valero or Shell.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*

I too have noticed better mileage with the Shell (midgrade) fuel than the budget brands here in Denver.
Rabbid: How do you like your Borla exhuast? any droning at hwy speeds?
Has anyone noticed any significant mpg change after installing exhaust mods, catbacks, delete pipes, etc.?


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

I don't know if anyone is too familiar with the midwest here but I drove from Kimberly WI (a bit north of Appleton) to Michigan Ave in Chicago and back on wednesday on one tank, something around 400 miles. I was very pleased.


----------



## DMiller (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_
Has anyone noticed any significant mpg change after installing exhaust mods, catbacks, delete pipes, etc.?


I went from ~35 mpg highway w/ just a carbonio intake to ~38 w/ the installation of a USP testpipe.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

The only droning i get is around 3000 rpm. Its acctually very pleasant, and my wife drives the kids around it all day while im deployed. If youre worried about the sound, just go with the dual Borlas. Less racy sounding, and much moar deep roar. I like mine a bit on the loud side, and I plan to talk my wife into letting me add a Y-pipe to dual out the exhaust.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (DGOMDK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGOMDK* »_Shipo
*You've probably got a better chance of getting 500 miles out of a tank if you put the factory intake back on.*








I'll go ahead and start







at you. What are you new at this? Don't be jealous.

You must be smoking crack to think these cars would EVER get 500miles with stock pieces on. My 01 1.8T GTI pulled about 450 miles from Dallas, TX to Carlisle, AK and that was all hwy. 150 hp, with 5spd, 17" factory alloys, leather, sunroof, no mods, and 40psi in the tires. my car weighed in around 3400lbs. my rabbit is about the same, but more aerodynamic, and wasnt close to 400 miles after break in and driving conservatively and on the highway.


_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 9:23 AM 10-31-2009_


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_
You must be smoking crack to think these cars would EVER get 500miles with stock pieces on. My 01 1.8T GTI pulled about 450 miles from Dallas, TX to Carlisle, AK and that was all hwy. 150 hp, with 5spd, 17" factory alloys, leather, sunroof, no mods, and 40psi in the tires. my car weighed in around 3400lbs. my rabbit is about the same, but more aerodynamic, and wasnt close to 400 miles after break in and driving conservatively and on the highway.

_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 9:23 AM 10-31-2009_

Ahem, Just filled up today: 543.5 miles/13.713 gallons and it's completely stock.
Also, I'm not the only one. 


_Modified by the_humeister at 5:35 PM 10-31-2009_


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

My last tank was on BP 87 octane with zero ethanol and 100% freeway driving with cruise at 70 mph and one passenger. Car is a 5-speed manual with cold air intake and exhaust, and there were plenty of hills and a 5 mph headwind.
378 miles / 12.078 gallons = 31.29 mpg.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

This is amazing data. I have calculated only about 6 different times during the past year when I've achieved between 39 and 42mpg's. There has to be a good reason for this oddity other than an inaccurate fill because the rate at which the fuel needle falls is very slow for me. My high mpg readings were at hwy speeds of 65-70mph. Again, MOST of the time my readings are around 30-33mpg. Something with the ECU or O-2 sensor perhaps? I now believe that decent and consistant fuel economy is achievable with these engines. With my mods, I'm now happy with the power but the inconsistant economy is my only complaint.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_This is amazing data. I have calculated only about 6 different times during the past year when I've achieved between 39 and 42mpg's. There has to be a good reason for this oddity other than an inaccurate fill because the rate at which the fuel needle falls is very slow for me. My high mpg readings were at hwy speeds of 65-70mph. Again, MOST of the time my readings are around 30-33mpg. Something with the ECU or O-2 sensor perhaps? I now believe that decent and consistant fuel economy is achievable with these engines. With my mods, I'm now happy with the power but the inconsistant economy is my only complaint.









Are those per tank? Driving habits greatly affect fuel efficiency. While decent fuel economy is achievable with these engines, most people aren't really willing to do what it takes to achieve it.
On the other hand, it would have been nice if VW added a really tall 6th gear for the manual. That would help immensely. As it is my 5-speed is at 3100 rpm @ 70 mph but my wife's B5 Passat 1.8T is at 2600 @ 70 mph (automatic). Come on VW, a car with less power has a taller overdrive gear than one with more power? WTF?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. i have a couple mods myself... and i am also a automatic..! so its a 6 speed..
not only i am getting 23-25 mpgs but also, i can cruise at 80 and be at 2700 rpm..!


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

355 miles / 12.9 gallons = 27.52 miles per gallon
BP 87 octane with no ethanol. 65% highway at 70 mph cruise, 35% city varying 25 to 50 mph
Just did an oil change, and added the ECS lightweight pulley, I hope this gives even a small boost in economy.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_... and added the ECS lightweight pulley, I hope this gives even a small boost in economy.

It only helps when starting from a stop... so it won't affect you too much.
That being said, it's still a nice mod to do, no question.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

I rarely let my gauge hit the low fuel light, so I've not kept track of miles per tank, just dividing gallons into miles driven. Again with the high readings I've not done anything special such as some of the hypermileage techniques described in some other threads. A few things IMO that make a difference are:
1. Use major brand gas such as Shell, Conoco-Phillips, etc.
2. Keep tires at 35 psi.
3. Narrower, all-season tires should reduce rolling-resistance. Mine are 205's.
4. Obviously, keeping speeds down where possible. Big difference for me when driving above 70mph.


----------



## Stl2.0 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

I'm getting 29 mpg on an automatic 4-door, 50/50 city and highway driving. I have the BSH CAI.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Stl2.0)*

I'd say 29 with your mix of driving is better than average. Similar driving nets me just around 25.


----------



## Stl2.0 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_I'd say 29 with your mix of driving is better than average. Similar driving nets me just around 25.

Good. I know it has gone up, I was getting around 27 before.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I used to be able to get 30-31 average on the way to work (per MFD) - but now I'm lucky to hit 27 as a high. My drive to work is like 17 miles interstate, 5 miles non interstate but not exactly "city" (more like country). I'm at 28K miles, I use 89 octane, only "mod" is a K&N drop in filter - change the oil ever 5K miles and use a bottle of Techron before each oil change. I'm almost tempted to take out the K&N and put a stock filter back in, and change the plugs. One thing that has also changed in the past 3K miles is I went from 16" X 6.5 oem wheels/tires to 17" x 7 oem wheels


----------



## mk5jetta4fun (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm getting 270mi max city, usually it's 250mi per tank...it's kinda sucks...


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (mk5jetta4fun)*

Depending on what route I take to work, and how I drive, I'm getting as low as 21 and as high as 26mpg average per tank. More typical is around 22. That's with 5000 miles on the clock and %33 mountain driving (typically fairly spirited), %66 highway (70mph). Kind of disappointed as to how sensitive the engine is to spirited driving. Hopefully it improves over time. 25mpg I don't mind, but at 22 I might as well be driving a V8.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Salty VW)*

Drove all week until the light came on at about 365 miles. 70% Stop n go urban hwy driving with 30% city. Came out to 28mpg which was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

Last night just for fun I set the cruise at 70mph for about ~33 miles of straight but rolling highway and 50mph for ~16 miles of twisty country road and the MFA read 27mpg. This morning I did the same route, but set the cruise at 68mph and saw 28mpg on the MFA. It was also about 20 degrees warmer this morning (~70 vs ~50 last night) and the tank was of course a couple of gallons lighter. 
Another thing I noticed was that the "real time" MPG reading slowly rose 2-3mpg after about 30 minutes of driving. 
so I guess if I basically let the car drive it self at or near the speed limit, I can get pretty good mileage. Kinda boring though. Like I said, I'm disappointed with how sensitive this engine is to anything but ideal conditions.


----------



## Polotovw (Oct 20, 2009)

i get around 480miles on a tank, 2 door auto Rabbit, going 70-80mph highway
34 psi. i drive from Napa, CA. to Tulare, CA. every weekend. its about 255 miles one way 


_Modified by Polotovw at 12:02 AM 11-7-2009_


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

I made this because I'm a bit of an Excel geek and I wanted to track my fuel consumption and costs more closely.
I have an '07 Tiptronic Rabbit, and somewhat disappointed in the gas mileage.
I realize it's a heavy car (for its class), and it has a large engine (for its class), but my friend gets better mileage out of his 3.5L 350Z somehow. And yes, that's a 6spd manual, but a litre more displacement in a heavy sports car and he gets better mileage?
My driving is mixed city/hwy, and instead of the hwy stop/go route I usually take the slower but more flowing ~50-70km/h route that has the occasional stop light.
On occasion yes I will give it in the first couple gears getting onto the highway, but with the exception of weaving around people I'm not too aggressive with the accelerator.
If it helps any, I chose to baby the car in the first 7,000km or whatever the recommended break-in period was, instead of (as some internet forums/sites were suggesting) driving it as usual, or even driving it harder than usual.
It now has about 70,000km on it, and since I've been on vacation for the past 7 months this is why there haven't been any recent updates to the spreadsheet.


_Modified by Kojach at 6:16 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Kojach)*

kojach I'm going to need your google name and password to view your document. You can just IM me the info...


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

seanmcd72 -- sorry man, I just changed some Google settings.... try again and lemme know if you have issues.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Kojach)*

there we go - now it works


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (Kojach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kojach* »_I made this because I'm a bit of an Excel geek and I wanted to track my fuel consumption and costs more closely.
I have an '07 Tiptronic Rabbit, and somewhat disappointed in the gas mileage.
I realize it's a heavy car (for its class), and it has a large engine (for its class), but my friend gets better mileage out of his 3.5L 350Z somehow. And yes, that's a 6spd manual, but a litre more displacement in a heavy sports car and he gets better mileage?
My driving is mixed city/hwy, and instead of the hwy stop/go route I usually take the slower but more flowing ~50-70km/h route that has the occasional stop light.
On occasion yes I will give it in the first couple gears getting onto the highway, but with the exception of weaving around people I'm not too aggressive with the accelerator.
If it helps any, I chose to baby the car in the first 7,000km or whatever the recommended break-in period was, instead of (as some internet forums/sites were suggesting) driving it as usual, or even driving it harder than usual.
It now has about 70,000km on it, and since I've been on vacation for the past 7 months this is why there haven't been any recent updates to the spreadsheet.

_Modified by Kojach at 6:16 AM 11-8-2009_

you can try driving as if you don't have brakes and turning off the engine at long stop lights. coasting in neutral helps a lot if you can coast for any reasonable distance.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_
you can try driving as if you don't have brakes and turning off the engine at long stop lights. coasting in neutral helps a lot if you can coast for any reasonable distance.

Correct me if I am wrong but isn't coasting in neutral dangerous? Also, coasting in gear shuts off the injectors after a few seconds while coasting in neutral keeps the injectors on in order to idle the engine, so in effect coasting in gear uses less fuel?


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

Since I have manual-shift-withdrawal I do tend to put it into Tiptronic when I'm awake and wanting to get somewhere, and will downshift when I see a red light approaching, or a long descent, etc.
I'll accelerate gently down hills so I can coast up them (instead of accelerating up the incline), and I generally drive so I don't need to keep increasing/decreasing speed all the time.
Yet still, my fuel economy is sub-par. At some point I realized that no matter how I drive I will still only get between 19-24 mpg anyway, so why not just have some fun.
And I'm not sure how much turning off the engine at lights helps really - unless I'm at a railway crossing with a 100-car freight train, or massive construction blockage I won't bother shutting the car down. Cars generally use a dump of fuel to start the engine with, plus I'd like to not wear down my starter motor too much unnecessarily.


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

Right I'd also rather not coast in neutral... the gearing in the trans will help you slow down for hills and other things, plus if I need to maintain speed I will always coast in the top gear - whatever that is depending on that speed. If I can go 60km/h in 6th that's what I'll have it in.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_
Correct me if I am wrong but isn't coasting in neutral dangerous? Also, coasting in gear shuts off the injectors after a few seconds while coasting in neutral keeps the injectors on in order to idle the engine, so in effect coasting in gear uses less fuel?

If you're aware of what you're doing and your surroundings, it's not any more dangerous. As for which one uses less fuel, it depends on the situation. If you know you're going to be stopping ahead (stop sign, red light that's not going to turn green, etc.), then coasting in gear will use less fuel because the fuel injectors shut off. However, if you're on a long stretch of road with no stops, then coasting in neutral (even though the engine is on) will use less fuel overall provided you're accelerating optimally (~3/4 throttle).


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

It's amazing the affect that tire pressure has on mpg. I have had mine (225/45/17 on 17*7) right at 34psi and getting dissapointing mpg compared to the 16's I was running before. Taking the psi up to 37 all the way around brought my mpg back to what it was before.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_
Also, coasting in gear shuts off the injectors after a few seconds while coasting in neutral keeps the injectors on in order to idle the engine, so in effect coasting in gear uses less fuel?

I've been curious with regards to this. Can anyone confirm that the 2.5 shuts off the injectors when coasting? I know there are cars out there that do it, just wasn't sure if the 2.5 was one of them.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Salty VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salty VW* »_
I've been curious with regards to this. Can anyone confirm that the 2.5 shuts off the injectors when coasting? I know there are cars out there that do it, just wasn't sure if the 2.5 was one of them. 

It absolutely does. When coasting in gear with a light incline or more in my Rabbit the MFD real-time MPG reads "---" until I press the gas again.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

09 rabbit, 28-29 mpg average. the map cars seem to do better on gas than the pre 09 maf cars. 50/50 highway city. lubro moly synthetic 5w40 oil and 35psi. oh and it is a 5 speed with the factory alloy rims, no other options.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 9:41 AM 11-17-2009_


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_09 rabbit, 28-29 mpg average. the map cars seem to do better on gas than the pre 09 maf cars. 50/50 highway city. lubro moly synthetic 5w40 oil and 35psi. oh and it is a 5 speed with the factory alloy rims, no other options.

_Modified by kungfoojesus at 9:41 AM 11-17-2009_

I've got an '09 MAP based car and am running the same oil, steel wheels and 5sp manual and I'm averaging 29 mpg city / highway mix with about a half dozen WOT runs per tank to have some fun. Also have an intake and exhaust, these cars can return some decent numbers if driven correctly. They also seem to like gasoline w/o ethanol in it, too.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (Salty VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_It's amazing the affect that tire pressure has on mpg. I have had mine (225/45/17 on 17*7) right at 34psi and getting dissapointing mpg compared to the 16's I was running before. Taking the psi up to 37 all the way around brought my mpg back to what it was before. 

You can try upping it to max sidewall if you don't mind a harsher ride.

_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_
I've got an '09 MAP based car and am running the same oil, steel wheels and 5sp manual and I'm averaging 29 mpg city / highway mix with about a half dozen WOT runs per tank to have some fun. Also have an intake and exhaust, these cars can return some decent numbers if driven correctly. They also seem to like gasoline w/o ethanol in it, too.

Practically every car can get good (or at least better) mileage with changes in driving habit and with pure gasoline (stupid California...).

_Quote, originally posted by *Salty VW* »_
I've been curious with regards to this. Can anyone confirm that the 2.5 shuts off the injectors when coasting? I know there are cars out there that do it, just wasn't sure if the 2.5 was one of them. 

Practically all fuel-injected vehicles do this.


_Modified by the_humeister at 7:23 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Road trip from Dallas to Vegas cruising at 70 I got 32mpg


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

Just returned from Grand Junction, CO. 250 miles. 33mpg there, 35mpg on the return, 34 mpg average.







Speeds were 70 to 75mph. The last time I went out there, I averaged about 30mpg. This trip I had just installed my snow tires. 205/65/15 on my steely rims running 35psi. Before, I was running all season Michelins 205/55/16 also 35psi.
The difference? 38lbs, for the stock 15's & snows, vs. 42lbs. for the 16's with all season tires. Lower weight translates to more mpgs and more efficient HP transfer to the road. I now wander if some of the specialty tires with low rolling resistance would further improve our numbers here.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_
You can try upping it to max sidewall if you don't mind a harsher ride.
Practically every car can get good (or at least better) mileage with changes in driving habit and with pure gasoline (stupid California...).
Practically all fuel-injected vehicles do this.

_Modified by the_humeister at 7:23 PM 11-17-2009_

I wonder if we could get an 09+ ecu and the map sensor setup to work on the older MAF cars....


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

2006 Jetta 2.5/5spd
With a 50/50 mix of city/hwy I average anywhere from 24-26 MPG. Hwy trips if I keep it around 70 I can get a hair over 30 if I kick it up to 85 it usually will drop down to about 28 MPG.


----------



## mexglx (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (ahson)*

05.5, Jetta 5spd. 225/50R16 Yoko Avid 4 tires on A6 rims. 34 psi
Recent 1500 mile trip averaged 28.7 mpg on fuel receipts with 2 large adults, a baby, 2 suitcases and the trunk full of stuff we did not need but wife believed had to go on the trip. This included all the idle time and a week of driving around San Antonio.
25.5 mpg over last 5000 miles per the mfd. I can get 30-31 hwy without a trunk full of crap on hwy.


_Modified by mexglx at 4:25 AM 1-3-2010_


----------



## mexglx (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

Thats your mpg difference. Wider tires and heavier rims. Also new tires get worse fuel eceonomy than worn tires of the same size and brand. Less tread depth means less squirm and more forward motion. wider tires also have more rolling resistance. 
_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_I used to be able to get 30-31 average on the way to work (per MFD) - but now I'm lucky to hit 27 as a high. My drive to work is like 17 miles interstate, 5 miles non interstate but not exactly "city" (more like country). I'm at 28K miles, I use 89 octane, only "mod" is a K&N drop in filter - change the oil ever 5K miles and use a bottle of Techron before each oil change. I'm almost tempted to take out the K&N and put a stock filter back in, and change the plugs. One thing that has also changed in the past 3K miles is I went from 16" X 6.5 oem wheels/tires to 17" x 7 oem wheels



_Modified by mexglx at 4:31 AM 1-3-2010_


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.fuelly.com/driver/rabbit25/rabbit
There's a compilation of my mileage since I bought the car. I'm still adding fill-ups from its early days.







Been very happy with its highway and "suburban" mileage. City mileage bites, especially in North Dakota winters... car doesn't really like ethanol too much as my highest tanks have been without it. 2/3 of my fill-ups have been with Shell. I have to fill again this week before another 600 mile trip coming up, so we'll see.


----------



## jcomnislash (Dec 28, 2009)

Picked up a 2010 Golf with the 2.5 in it... it's a standard base model...I usually shift around 2500 rpms...I'm on my second tank of gas now and I got 458 kms (284 miles) from my first tank on mostly highway driving.... that's horrible.... My 91 Festiva used to get like 700-800 per tank and the tank was only 30 liters (8 gallons)....lol.
But the driving experience in the Golf is SIIICK... I actually find places to drive just because I enjoy driving it so much...lol... In fact, i think I'm gonna go for a drive right now...


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (jcomnislash)*

I can empathize with your frustration. When I got my '08 I was getting 21 city and 28 hwy mpg's. With many more miles, and the mods listed below, my average is now 23 city and 34 hwy. A couple of suggestions: Try using Shell mid-grade or other major brand fuel and check your tire pressure. I run 35psi. I'm currently looking at Michelin Energy-Saver tires to further increase the fuel economy.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Or you can pump up the tires to max sidewall, unless you really do need new tires now.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (mexglx)*

Figured I might as well post an update. We took a 300 mile road trip over the Christmas holiday and averaged only 25mpg with the cruise usually set around 70. I figured it'd be more like 27-29, but we probably had somewhere around 600lbs of people, dog, and cargo. 
Today on the way to work I reset the MFA so that it only read the straight highway portion of my trip and I averaged 29mpg cruising at 70. VERY happy with this; however the mountain pass portion of my commute still sucks down my average to somewhere around 21-23. I _can_ average somewhere around 25-27 if I'm really careful (cruise control set at or near the speed limit the entire way), but one little spirited jaunt and the average goes to sh*t.


----------



## jcomnislash (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_I can empathize with your frustration. When I got my '08 I was getting 21 city and 28 hwy mpg's. With many more miles, and the mods listed below, my average is now 23 city and 34 hwy. A couple of suggestions: Try using Shell mid-grade or other major brand fuel and check your tire pressure. I run 35psi. I'm currently looking at Michelin Energy-Saver tires to further increase the fuel economy.

Gas consumption has gone down with the mods? wow...lol. What's the HP gain from ur mods?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (Salty VW)*

Final stats for 2009... 9,071 miles
Total Quantity Purchased (Gallons):: 372.507
Total Cost ($):: $991.48
Average Price ($/G):: $2.653
Average Fuel Economy (MPG):: 25.59mpg
Total # Fill-ups:: 32
This would be with mixed driving.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (DUSlider)*

With mixed driving my last average at over 1100 miles was 26.8 according to my Scan Gauge. I've never dyno'd to check hp gains but I'll say that they're noticable and worth it but will be reduced since I'm at altitude.
Would someone be so kind to tell me how to paste someone elses text in the fancy white box on a reply? Thanx...


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_With mixed driving my last average at over 1100 miles was 26.8 according to my Scan Gauge. I've never dyno'd to check hp gains but I'll say that they're noticable and worth it but will be reduced since I'm at altitude.
Would someone be so kind to tell me how to paste someone elses text in the fancy white box on a reply? Thanx...









Click the "Quote" button in the upper right hand corner of their post. If you have a small monitor or low resolution you might have to scroll over to the right a bit. 
With that said, I'm curious: Which of your mods provided the biggest increase in fuel economy?


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (Salty VW)*

Hard to say on which mod did the most but I think it was after adding the 20 Squared insert in front of the CAI, I noticed a bump and then again with the AWE Catback. I did not notice any difference with the chip or undersized pulley. I also do 2mpg's better on my 15'' steelies vs. 16'''s with heavier tires.
_Quote, originally posted by *Salty VW* »_
Click the "Quote" button in the upper right hand corner of their post. If you have a small monitor or low resolution you might have to scroll over to the right a bit. 
With that said, I'm curious: Which of your mods provided the biggest increase in fuel economy? 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Got it!







I no longer feel like a Newb!


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (Schagephonic)*

Happy to report that this last tank of %25 country road %75 highway driving netted me 28.6MPG. It seems that at 11k miles, the car is slowly beginning to show improvements in fuel economy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm hoping this is here to stay and not just a fluke.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (Salty VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salty VW* »_ but one little spirited jaunt and the average goes to sh*t. 

QFT. I think that is how our engine works. If you are very careful, you can get pretty decent mileage... 
_Quote, originally posted by *Salty VW* »_ but one little spirited jaunt and the average goes to sh*t.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm tempted to drive around in sport mode for a whole tank to see how bad it gets...


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (Salty VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salty VW* »_
Click the "Quote" button in the upper right hand corner of their post. If you have a small monitor or low resolution you might have to scroll over to the right a bit. 
With that said, I'm curious: Which of your mods provided the biggest increase in fuel economy? 

The most effective mod is your right foot.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_
The most effective mod is your right foot.

A vacuum gague can help you regulate that right foot


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
A vacuum gague can help you regulate that right foot









Well, there you have it: a vacuum gauge attached to your right foot is the best mod.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

I've driven full tanks "spirited" and get 21-22 mpg.. So it's about average with daily driving in the winter..


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_
Well, there you have it: a vacuum gauge attached to your right foot is the best mod.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (Salty VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salty VW* »_Happy to report that this last tank of %25 country road %75 highway driving netted me 28.6MPG. It seems that at 11k miles, the car is slowly beginning to show improvements in fuel economy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm hoping this is here to stay and not just a fluke.









I've been paying close attention to the Scan Gauge which also monitors engine temp and gallons per hour consumption and I can summarize that your fluctuations (and mine too) are not just flukes. When the engine is not up to full temp (190F) and when the engine is under any load, such as going up hills, or passing, fuel consumption can as much as double. I have seen daily trip averages on the hwy range from 24 to 38. Engine temp and elevation are the primary factors assuming your throttle is consistant.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_
I've been paying close attention to the Scan Gauge which also monitors engine temp and gallons per hour consumption and I can summarize that your fluctuations (and mine too) are not just flukes. When the engine is not up to full temp (190F) and when the engine is under any load, such as going up hills, or passing, fuel consumption can as much as double. I have seen daily trip averages on the hwy range from 24 to 38. Engine temp and elevation are the primary factors assuming your throttle is consistant.


Ah, a Scangauge user. Well, you'll get the best gas mileage if you keep LOD=~26 and IGN=~40.


_Modified by the_humeister at 5:31 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_
Ah, a Scangauge user. Well, you'll get the best gas mileage if you keep LOD=~26 and IGN=~40.

_Modified by the_humeister at 5:31 PM 1-16-2010_

I'll need to monitor these options. It seems like the "LOD", IGN" and GPH might all be redundant and may directly relate to thottle position. Have you found them to be different?


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_
I'll need to monitor these options. It seems like the "LOD", IGN" and GPH might all be redundant and may directly relate to thottle position. Have you found them to be different? 

Now that I think about it, you're probably right on a practical level in that you can use GPH as a surrogate for the LOD and IGN numbers as long as you know what GPH equates to at certain LOD and IGN levels. LOD, I think is more directly related to throttle position, whereas IGN is related in an indirect manner via the ECU mapping.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: What kind of gas mileage you're getting? (the_humeister)*

The "GPH" numbers have been interesting. Once the engine is warmed up and above 2.5K, cruising down the interstate, slight downhill grades, take foot off gas and allow car to coast in gear. "AVG MPG" #'s start ramping up rapidly, GPH #'s are at 000, meaning the injectors are shut off. Someone else may have mentioned this before, but the GPH read verifies this as well as showing that the injectors do not shut off when foot is off gas until engine is up to 190F. When coasting in neutral however, GPH reading is around 0.50, injectors pumping, in essence using slightly more fuel. I've enjoyed this tool a lot and it helps me keep my avg. mpg's up. Right now with 2431 miles logged, I'm averaging 28.7 in mixed driving.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a fun little device. You can program it to tell you how much HP or torque your car's making at the moment. Apparently I've never used more than 80 HP on this car...


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_It's a fun little device. You can program it to tell you how much HP or torque your car's making at the moment. Apparently I've never used more than 80 HP on this car...

I've seen that Fuelly posting before and now can connect the dots. Even though you have a 5 spd there must be another reason why your mpg's are so high. What size, brand tires you running? I think that most 2.5's are programmed to run on the rich side but for some reason they "messed up" your car at the factory and it runs leaner. It would be nice to know why your economy is so unusually high. Next time I need tires, I'm considering the Michelin Energy Saver tires. I may be able to top the 30mpg avg. barrier but I doubt I'll ever catch your averages.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_
I've seen that Fuelly posting before and now can connect the dots. Even though you have a 5 spd there must be another reason why your mpg's are so high. What size, brand tires you running? I think that most 2.5's are programmed to run on the rich side but for some reason they "messed up" your car at the factory and it runs leaner. It would be nice to know why your economy is so unusually high. Next time I need tires, I'm considering the Michelin Energy Saver tires. I may be able to top the 30mpg avg. barrier but I doubt I'll ever catch your averages.









Well, I'm in neutral nearly 65% of the time. My car's completely stock - nothing added since I bought it other than gasoline.


----------



## WPJetta (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (travis3265)*

I get about this with my 6sp auto...but I get waaaay better mileage with my 91 saab 900 turbo 3sp auto. no real punch though. sabb has a lot of carrying power (turbo lag anyone?) but the jetta has more punch. from 1/4 a tank I can get about 40-80 miles on the jetta and 80-110 with the saab.
hell, anything is better than my mkiv though. I think I had an engine problem with that one though. always sputtered on start and would only get about 220 miles to to a tank. worst mileage I ever got was 80 miles on a half a tank driving on the highway with the cruise control locked at 75.


----------



## tspielman (Jun 25, 2007)

got 2.5l with the 5speed 
if i am on the highway at times it all depends on traffic and temps. i can get 300-475miles per tank (i got 475miles running 60mph in 65degree weather on kansas complete flat ground







...) 
i live outside the city and work in the city plus my ledfoot kill gotta say 200-265miles per tank all city
overall mix 285-315miles


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

Model : 2010 Jetta SE 2.5L 

Tranny: Auto (Tiptronic Non-DSG) 

Mods: Eibach sport springs, 18x8 MMR Wheels, 225/40/18, CAI (made by me), removed both suitcase and muffler and added a sport muffler 

Gas Saving mods: Run it without spare tire on the trunk, my tires have a max psi of 50lbs, I run them at 46-48 at all times 

Drive Modes and Habits: a mixture of 20% city / 80% hwy. I fill up every time I put gas to always my monitor my mileage. I use reg gas. This is a car I use for work and drive a lot. My company pays for mileage but I pay for my gas so I make it my business to maximize my gas at all times, therefore I drive this car very very gentle at all times specially when I require to accelarte from a standing still. On Hwy I drive at no more than 70mph and coast mostly at 65-67 mph always using cruise control. 

Results: lowest 28mpg's , average 30-32, my record 33.8 mpg's


----------



## R_welt (Oct 25, 2010)

Muchogranderobot said:


> i live in orlando florida and the traffic is getting ridiculous here. theres alot of stop go. I also like to have fun with my rabbit (just get so excited everytime i get in it) so i punch it probably 50% of the time. to answer your question i generally get between 20-22mpg (pretty much all city driving) when i took a road trip i was getting between 27-30mpg highway.
> oh yea, 5-Speed manual. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Very accurate. My driving style is almost exactly like yours. I did the math and I was getting about 30mpg on my trip from Florida to Tennessee. I got 400 miles on the nose for a full tank of gas.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

I drive 1/3 city and 2/3 highway mostly everyday. Sometimes it's more city and less highway. I have a little over 3.3K miles on the car now. The car gets less MPG on AVG when it's really cold outside. I hope to see the MPG AVG improve when it warms up, and when I get a few more miles on the car. I plan on doing my first oil change at 5K. I swapped 3 different sets of wheels during the first few tanks, but the AVGs are too inconsistent to come to any conclusions due to the slightly different driving I did on each tank. Tires are filled to 36 psi.

2010 Golf 2-Door 2.5L 5-spd Manual:

1st Tank (87) = N/A 
2nd Tank (87) = 26.8 (11/1/10 with 17" Denvers)
3rd Tank (93) = 25.2 (11/8/10 with 17" Denvers)
4th Tank (93) = 27.1 (11/16/10 with 17" Denvers & 15" Steelies)
5th Tank (93) = 26.5 (11/26/10 with 15" Steelies)
6th Tank (93) = 28.14 (12/6/10 with 17" Goals)
7th Tank (93) = 26.77 (12/14/10 with 17" Goals)
8th Tank (93) = 24.11 (1/2/11 with 17" Goals)
9th Tank (93) = 27.98 (1/10/11 with 17" Goals & Shell V-Power)
10th Tank (93) = 25.19 (1/24/11 with 17" Goals & Shell V-Power)

The above averages were calculated by the amount of miles I did on a full tank divided by the amount of gallons refilled. First 2 tanks were 87 (Exxon or BP mostly) octane, and then I switched to 93 (also Exxon or BP) octane after I installed a Neuspeed P-Flo & H&R Sport Springs. I now use Shell V-Power 93 octane. When you add up the AVGs above, it comes out to about 26.4 MPG on AVG. 

26.4 MPG on AVG is not too bad considering my 98 MK3 GTI VR6 would usually give me about 25-26 MPG on AVG (warm weather only), and my 99 MK3 Golf 2.0L would usually give me about 28 MPG on AVG (during cold weather) and between 29-30 MPG on AVG (during warm weather). Both also used 93 octane (Exxon or BP mostly) and were driven the same places as my MK6 Golf.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a 5 speed manual with a short ram. i see around 24 but the greatest ive ever seen was 35 mpg. i have no clue how i did it and havent seen it since.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

As of late, with the turbo I've been getting 380-410 miles a tank on the highway, 280-300 city (to and from work). As far as the highway miles, I hit those numbers when I get to the red on the gauge. I never like to let the gas light come on.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

after the software upgrade (from stock to uni stage 2) i've been getting consistent 27.5-28 mpgs.


----------



## algrey082.5 (Jun 27, 2011)

*08 jetta APR stage1 auto*

With 93 octain and running 91 octain mode im hitting31.5 on the hwy 93 octain mode 28mpg everything stock but the flash!


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

5spd 2007 Jetta
Unitronic Stg1 and Carbonio CAI. Tires ~45psi

Last couple tanks were 26-28mpg. 28mpg tank was about 80% highway, while the 26mpg was almost no highway. I've tried various driving styles, from shifting at 4-5k rpm to shifting 2-2.5k rpm and skipping either 3rd or 4th. They all seem to get me nearly the same mileage.

I love this car to death, but does our engine just suck on gas always?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

on the 2.5, partial, VERY partial throttle is key on getting better mpgs


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Who needs a TDI when a 2.5 can get you this:










This was on my 30 mile trip home today. 2010 MK6 Golf 2-door 5-spd manual with 18 inch wheels and ST coils. 

May not be "realistic", but it's impressive nonetheless.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

anything over 30 mpgs is GREAT!


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> on the 2.5, partial, VERY partial throttle is key on getting better mpgs


Ehh, that doesn't sound fun. 26-28mpg is ok I suppose


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

2010 Jetta Limited 5 spd with a P-Flo

I have been able to average over 30 on several tanks with this car. My best was my last tank at 32mpg even for the tank at my fill up. I probably do 60% hwy driving at around 70mph. I really want to baby it for a whole tank and see what she'll do. I think my worst tank average since I've had the car was around 27 in the middle of the winter with snow driving. My little secret may be that I tend to skip 4th during normal driving.


----------



## speedstock345 (Aug 13, 2011)

25 mpg not bad at all


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

I know your looking at numbers for a rabbit, but if it interests you i get roughly 550kms(340mi) from full until the yellow gas light turns on in my jetta. This is doing a lot a of stop and go city driving in toronto, and the occasional spirited driving closer to the burbs. I agree with some of the other guys comments with regards to mileage being linked to how you drive your car and the conditions that car gets driven in. However in the long run it'll depend on how well you maintain your ride! But i'm assuming you'll get some pretty good numbers while its still relatively new, IMO. Anyways good luck with your decision! :beer:


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

i have a Stock 2011 Golf. with an average speed of 55-60mph i got 38mpg.... Stop and go through local streets i get 28mpg


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow thats a lot!

my best to date was 35 mpg,

right now, i'm getting consistent 30-31MPG on hwy, and 25 in city.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

29mpg 50/50 city/highway with 550cc injectors and big turbo


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Straight 2 hr highway trip I got 50mpg cruising at 75 mph with some boost'n in between


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

31.42mpg indiana to michigan ~1,000ft elevation, stock 16 inch wheels, stock tires, 2009 vw rabbit stock base model w/09+ MAP only motor (me17?? something ecm)

31.42mpg on 14 gallons one way, one pit stop for fast food, all highway 45-55mph, no traffic. Best i've ever done

I average 27.8mpg for daily driving on same setup with an HEP intake manifold, on stock car w/upgraded engine mount and heavy foot. The bulk of the mileage ~85% is highway @60mph in moderate to heavy traffic.


----------



## toci_55 (Oct 22, 2011)

*i have 2008 VW Rabbit 2.5 and Im getting 33.3 Miles per Galon, 400 Miles on a full tank*

i have 2008 VW Rabbit 2.5 and Im getting 33.3 Miles per Galon, 400 Miles on a full tank
i have this car since day one
it used to get 35MPG but now it's stuck on 33.3 MPG
i change the oil every 3.000 Miles with full Synthetic (Castrol Synthec - Gold, or Fuchs Full Synthetic)
the fuel filter gets very dirthy super fast, so i have replaced it 3 times already (Every 20.000 Miles)
i also have BOSCH 4+ Spark plugs that i replaced on 50.000 Miles and i got the most expensive that Bosch had on the day of the purchase
i work for the BMW Dealership so I'm doing all the work by myself with the Best possible replacement parts
i also replaced 2 or 3 times the air filter and 4-5 times the cabin filter, because i leave on the Beach and there is a lot of sand flying in the air, but if u live somewhere else there is no big need of replacing them so often

so far this 2008 Rabbit it's been great on me for the gas mileage, and i'm not driving it slow
BTW it's a 5 speed not automatic


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

pennsydubbin said:


> Straight 2 hr highway trip I got 50mpg cruising at 75 mph with some boost'n in between


I gotta call b.s. on that claim. 
There's no way..
Not unless you were rolling down a hill in neutral. 
50mpg, that's 60-65% higher then the EPA estimated highway mpg.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

BS... no 2.5 can give 50 mpgs in one tank. going at 50-55 i have gotten as much as 35... but 50? nah.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

I have gotten 44 with no mods so im sure with the proper mods and careful driving you could get high MPG highway.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Check this out








Lol 550cc injectors on factory tune limping to get the c2 chip! I was netting over 70mpg on the average setting, but it was confused so hardly legit


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

The highest I have seen was 500 miles on a tank on a 2007 Jetta 5 speed. Not sure what thread it was but the guy said he Hyper miled the car the whole tank...shifting a 1500rpms, turning the car off at stop lights, no a/c, windows up. So BS on anyone else. You guys aren't using the trip computer mpg calculator are you? Those things are BS, count how many gallons it takes you to fill up and then divide it into the number of miles that tank. As an example of trip computer BS: I can make the one in my 400+ whp supercharged 350z say I am getting 45mpg when I am getting about 19.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> wow thats a lot!
> 
> my best to date was 35 mpg,
> 
> right now, i'm getting consistent 30-31MPG on hwy, and 25 in city.


Same as me, personal best of 32mpg on a tank.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> wow thats a lot!
> 
> my best to date was 35 mpg,
> 
> right now, i'm getting consistent 30-31MPG on hwy, and 25 in city.



Almost exactly what I get with mine.


----------



## bri_4623 (Oct 14, 2007)

2006 5-spd 4 dr....best ever 36 HWY Std around town stop and go driving, I get 28MPG. I don't drive her easy either


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Dang, I must be driving incorrectly , because I usually get 20-25mpg, sometimes more like 18. Problaby about 80/20 city/hwy. I can get close to 30 with mostly hwy driving, but that's very very rare for me. Always 93 octane, always driving hard, stock tune with an SRI and pulley.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Dang, I must be driving incorrectly , because I usually get 20-25mpg, sometimes more like 18. Problaby about 80/20 city/hwy. I can get close to 30 with mostly hwy driving, but that's very very rare for me. Always 93 octane, always driving hard, stock tune with an SRI and pulley.


werent you going turbo with UM using an 08 harness??


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> werent you going turbo with UM using an 08 harness??


That was the plan. Ordered the harness from VW back in February and it still hasn't showed up. I think the harness manufacturer (VW outsourced) stopped making them. Never really pursued trying to get a used harness out of a totalled car because 1) didn't want to risk having damaged parts, and 2) UM and C2 kept saying they were getting close and closer to tuning the ME17. So I just decided to wait on them to make progress and patiently wait for the harness to get here, and whichever happened first, I would go that route. Obviously I would rather just tune the ME17 because it's cheaper and cleaner than reverting. So yea, right now I have a stockpile of parts ready to go on, but still waiting on a tune  Can't wait to get even lass mpgs!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oh, that sucks! i know i'd go crazy if it were me!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

05.5 2.5 6spd Autotragic.. 

off a fresh ol change and $150 VW Sport Cat Back Exhaust just installed the GF the past 3 days has been hitting a daily average of 32.1MPG.... 
not sure if the exhasut name is propper, but picked it up @ the dealer for $150 over the winter, some employee clearnace program! I have no complaints about.. 

prior to this weekend she was getting 28MPG...


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> BS... no 2.5 can give 50 mpgs in one tank. going at 50-55 i have gotten as much as 35... but 50? nah.


It is possible, just not at 75 mph! There are several ways to do this:
1) Engine off pulse and glide
2) Aeromod the car
3) Do 1 and 2


----------



## attworth (Apr 1, 2013)

Our Rabbit gets about 25mpg day-to-day. I'm on a military installation where most speed limits are 30mph, and not many stops. On a highway trip we usually get about 28, but most of the time its loaded down. The highest we've recorded was 29.5mpg with about 500 lbs in the back.

Edit: 2009 with about 60k and 6spd auto.


----------



## mn_jetta_fun (Jun 16, 2013)

*2011 SE manual*

My last tank was 34.9MPG. Calculated not via computer

I average around 33 MPG.

Edit: Running 87 Octane. 90% hwy driving at 65 to 75 MPH. I am quick to shift and get to the lower RPMs ASAP.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

I am getting about 28 mpg right now. I have a CAI, cat back exhaust, and im chipped. I only put 91 no ethanol. Before the modifications I was getting about 24.5

These cars are not particularly fuel efficient 

2009 Rabbit 5 speed


----------



## BrokenXMSN (Oct 14, 2013)

*2010 jetta 2.5 mpg*

I have a 2010 jetta 2.5 limited with. 5 speed manual. I drive spiritedly a lot. But on a full tank if I drive normal 90% of the time I can easily I mean EASILY pass 400 miles per tank. I've gotten 450 miles per tank driving easy (with a couple of WOT runs) 25% city 75% hwy. Tampa Florida. Oh yeah 47,000 miles


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

This is what I got 2 days ago. Actually I achieved 42.3 mpg at the end of my 160 miles way to home but I forgot to take a picture. Then checked the result by calculating the fuel I had put on road. My calculated consumption appeared to be a bit higher, around 36.3 US mpg (6.5 L/100km) which I still found pretty nice. I had always been skeptical about the fuel efficiency of 2.5L's.

Car was empty and A/C on whole my journey to and back. Filled regular fuel. Cruising speed was around 60-70 mph most of the time.


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

This Summer, with the A/C on, I was averaging 32 mpg.


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

thygreyt said:


> on the 2.5, partial, VERY partial throttle is key on getting better mpgs


This can be applied to any motor. When you open the throttle, more air goes in. More fuel is needed. 

On a side note, I had a '90 Cadillac Seville with the 4.5 V8. It got only about 4 mpg less than my Passat on the highway. Why, it was an aerodynamic brick! The Cd was in the upper .3s, low .4s. The Passat being .29. City mpg is another story. That is more a displacement/number of cylinders thing.


----------



## Tenac (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm really impressed and amazed by the mpg people are achieving, but it appears those numbers are only obtained by cruising for long distances going 45 or 70mph of course, which is too boring for me to replicate. I feel that this engine is meant for beating and not for babying, but I could save myself a bit of money by driving dirrerently and people are proving that it can get great mpg.

Worst tanks have been around 17-18 and average is 20-22mpg.

But what can I say, it's all city driving with no commuting, I can't drive fuel efficiently if I wanted to because it gets so boring, even when doing pizza delivery (rear seat delete, wooden false floor for maximum pizza storage), I'm often pushing it to red line and driving Mulholland Hwy 2-3 times a week. Gotta love the sound and reliability of these 2.5's.

2007 2.5L Rabbit Coupe Automatic


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

i have a short CAI and a catback exhaust on it. when i say spirited driving, i mean _very_ spirited driving. figuring by the miles per tank (MPT) i average, my MPG is 20-22. if i'm heavy on the spirited driving, i get around 270 MPT. if i'm not so heavy on it, i can get 300+ MPT. highest i've seen so far was 320ish MPT.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I get roughly 23-25 mpg. 2.5 turbo @ 10 psi with IE SRI, tsudo catless downpipe and votex catback. 5 speed manual. Mostly highway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm at 30 mpg, IE SRI & Tune


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

I just checked mine again. After cty/hwy 40/60 and with A/C on now and then, I burned 15.5 gallons in 525 miles. For 33.87 mpg. I'm happy.


----------



## xo_vw (Sep 30, 2009)

Tenac said:


> Worst tanks have been around 17-18 and average is 20-22mpg.


My mileage is around there too. I mostly drive in traffic. Highway cruising, ESPECIALLY around 55-65, could get me close to 40MPG I think. But city driving and stop and go traffic? No way.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been drawn back to the 2.5L in a 2013 Beetle and 5 speed. So far, I'm enjoying the engine much more 
than the old '08 Rabbit, mostly due to the manual tranny. Biggest surprise has been the actual mpgs are easily
20% higher than the Rabbit's (auto trans) and higher than the Beetle's EPA hwy numbers of 22/25/31. I've only gone thru a few tanks, but manual
calculations are averaging 33mpg. Not sure if it's a newer ECU or the more shapely body of the Beetle, but my driving
habits are about the same, being mostly conservative, driving speed limit with a handful of WOT per tank getting on the freeways.
Looking fwd to many more smiles per mile in this faster, more efficient package.


----------



## RangerRich96 (Nov 17, 2017)

Not so great mileage from these odd pot motors, probably the reason VW shelved it, that and maybe it made them less profit servicing out of warranty(got too reliable)? Also, tiny displacement and turbos have been the way of the future lately. I've gotten low 30's in our '08 automatic on long hwy trips, but avg around mid to upper 20's during my daily commute (mostly hwy, and hitting traffic on regular basis). 

We get the power of a larger n/a 4cyl but mileage of a V6, although at least neither will sound as cool doing it lol.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Since I have not had a manual transmission for 6 yrs, I'm trying to figure out (improve) my
technique, but wandering if the revs are really hanging up between shifts 2-3 mostly when I'm
getting on it or do I just need more practice? Anyone running a chip that might address this 
and add a bit more power?


----------

